# 2-Year Journey



## sampsny (Feb 24, 2006)

hey guys,
just wanted to share my website with you and hopefully get some feedback. right now there are pictures of a recent 2 year trip through new zealand, australia, china, nepal, vietnam, cambodia, laos, and thailand.
http://www.samperphotos.com

miguel


----------



## D-50 (Feb 24, 2006)

What inspired you to take this trip? You really got some great shots.


----------



## zurkgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 24, 2006)

very nice... what kind of camera and lens do you use?


----------

